# Birds pecking at me nuts



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Outside now. Loads of 'em. 

Poor wee yolks must 'ave been starving.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

They're after yer lucky charms. :yes


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> They're after yer lucky charms. :yes


haha. I KNEW it!!!!


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)

lucky birds... been tryin to get hold of ur nuts for a while now :/


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

jonesy0039 said:


> lucky birds... been tryin to get hold of ur nuts for a while now :/


haha, thats exactly what me 2nd cousin keeps saying! (irish folk are weird!) 



anymouse said:


> :sus


aye, I know what yer thinkin!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's been a cold month for much of us - was shrinkage a factor?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

obviously these birds have no respect for your nuts. I'll bet they've knocked them to the ground and are now not only pecking at them, but walking all over them. Typical birds.


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

BrokenStars said:


> They're after yer lucky charms. :yes


rotflol


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> It's been a cold month for much of us - was shrinkage a factor?


Most likely. :yes



power2theweak said:


> rotflol


Hehe...glad I can make someone laugh.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Our birdbath melted the other day, they've all been going mad drinking water and ****. My anecdote wasn't as good because it didn't have a euphemism like yours.




















penis.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ pen is what?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

http://www.penisland.net/(ignore the other link!)


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Maybe if you chucked a few wieners onto your yard the birds would leave your nuts alone? :stu


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Uh-huh huh huh, huh _huh huh_.. _wood_, hand, nut... Heh-heh, m-heh!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

well, Dub, looks like the general consensus here is that this bird conundrum really has you by the pen is. But, don't get testy. all is not lost, gather all your nuts in one sack so they can't get to them.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Yeah, the chicks would probably choke on your wiener.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> Uh-huh huh huh, huh _huh huh_.. _wood_, hand, nut... Heh-heh, m-heh!


fnarr fnarr


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

ozkr said:


> Yeah, the chicks would probably choke on your wiener.


Damn it, people! If you keep removing your comments you'll make my comments sound insane... or may I say... nuts?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ozkr said:


> my comments sound insane... or may I say... nuts?


and this is news because?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

leonardess said:


> fnarr fnarr


:b

http://www.fortunecity.com/lavendar/douglas/140/bb34.wav


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

ozkr said:


> Damn it, people! If you keep removing your comments you'll make my comments sound insane... or may I say... nuts?


What removals?

just gaslighting ya


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

kiirby said:


> Our birdbath melted the other day, they've all been going mad drinking water and ****. My anecdote wasn't as good because it didn't have a euphemism like yours.
> 
> penis.


:lol:lol


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

mind_games said:


> What removals?
> 
> just gaslighting ya


Are you trying to play...
*puts on glasses*
*mind games *with me?

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!

I'm quoting you from now on!


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

anymouse said:


> classy, yes.. but i like it, too! :yay


Classy all the way! I always wear my monocle while crafting such exquisite 
innuendo.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

ozkr said:


> Classy all the way! I always wear my monocle while crafting such exquisite
> innuendo.


we should join forces. you can wear the monocle, and I will twirl the ends of my mustache. As long as you don't constantly remind me who wears the monocles in this partnership, and I don't remind you who has the virile facial hair, we'll be unstoppable.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I just love the title of this thread. Makes me laugh every time I see it.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> I just love the title of this thread. Makes me laugh every time I see it.


Especially if you read it in an Irish accent. :yes


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Haha, yes!


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

leonardess said:


> we should join forces. you can wear the monocle, and I will twirl the ends of my mustache. As long as you don't constantly remind me who wears the monocles in this partnership, and I don't remind you who has the virile facial hair, we'll be unstoppable.


Absolutely! By our powers combined, we become... insufferable! :b


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

why are they out in the first place? :stu


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

dontworrybehappy said:


> why are they out in the first place? :stu


because he's irish.



anymouse said:


> just hanging about with their wee peckers at it in the yard again.. i don't see what the outrage is.. if they want a nibble so desperately, let em at it for a bit without all that whining, what a downer. wee undervalued irish chicks, they get no love at all.. :mum


Oh I thought dontworry was asking why his nuts were out.

:stu


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

lol at the tags.

:rofl


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

awe anymouse u is funny to me :yes :squeeze


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Can we have a group hug? :group


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:lol 

pity hugs for everyone!!!

:squeeze :squeeze :squeeze

:group


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

anymouse said:


>


^ :lol now that right thar isa pity hug :yes


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:agree


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Dang it! I deleted it for that very reason - too weird. Aw well. :b


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm sure he will. Posts about nuts and Guinness go well together. :b


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

mind_games said:


> because he's irish.
> 
> Oh I thought dontworry was asking why his nuts were out.
> 
> :stu


I was :yes


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

ozkr said:


>







^just as great!



BrokenStars said:


>


looks like SOMEONE has had too many nuts! ok i suck lol


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't regret opening up this thread.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Can I has some nuts? :banana


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes you can has nuts

http://www.anthony-thomas.com/shop/images/uploads/Products/FancyMixedNuts.jpg


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Yes you can has nuts
> 
> http://www.anthony-thomas.com/shop/images/uploads/Products/FancyMixedNuts.jpg


Thank you


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

ur welcomes :squeeze


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

rawrguy said:


> looks like SOMEONE has had too many nuts! ok i suck lol


I think I just choked on a nut. :um


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Where is dub? :stu

I miss him. We're having so much fun in his thread and he's not here. :cry


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

anymouse said:


> okay, sorry about that. here you go, dub, yer very favourite gif:


whoa, 69th post as well :teeth /immaturesexjoke


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

BrokenStars said:


> Where is dub? :stu
> 
> I miss him. We're having so much fun in his thread and he's not here. :cry


ooh yeah, where is he? :stu


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

rawrguy said:


> whoa, 69th post as well :teeth /immaturesexjoke


:evil:whip


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

He may be working, or sleeping or drunk. Having a life away from SAS, how dare he! :b


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

strawberryjulius said:


> He may be working, or sleeping or drunk. Having a life away from SAS, how dare he! :b


You mean there's life outside SAS?

:door


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I find it hard to believe myself.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

BrokenStars said:


> You mean there's life outside SAS?
> 
> :door


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! I can't believe me ears... eh, me eyes! Blasphemy I say!










Look at me, tryin' to type in an Irish brogue. This thread is getting nuttier by the minute!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

You need some "aboot" in there.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Oh yeah, that's right!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Bird got tired of yer nuts. Now he's pecking at yer worm. :um


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^who could get tired of picking at nuts! not that i have any experience.. :um


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

rawrguy said:


> not that i have any experience.. :um


^lies...all lies


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

dontworrybehappy said:


> ^lies...all lies


:spit:um


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:whip


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

ach yee ruined me thread. No idea why yee folk thought i was talkin aboot "naughty stuff". Sure i wouldnt be talkin aboot that. 

Me nuts are very sore now. Birds wont leave me alone. 


Happy new year everyone!


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Me nuts are very sore now. Birds wont leave me alone.


:sus :eek :eek :eek


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello22 said:


> :sus :eek :eek :eek


Ach sure dont be givin me those come-to-bed smilies.  xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

anymouse said:


>


ohhhh gawd me head is fried from too much of that. Nearly fell over when I saw this pic. Alcohol is evil. I'll have ta detox fer a year


----------



## Mr Shankly (Dec 30, 2010)

ozkr said:


>


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

They pecked the nuts off me over the entire Crimbo.

So I decided to let them have me Fat Balls instead (picture below)


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Trust me to be attracted to a thread like this


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> They pecked the nuts off me over the entire Crimbo.
> 
> So I decided to let them have me Fat Balls instead (picture below)


What....what are they? :|


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

strawberryjulius said:


> What....what are they? :|


Are you gonna tell me you've never seen a nice pair of fat balls?


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I am going to tell you that.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

strawberryjulius said:


> I am going to tell you that.


Not even in Balzac, Canada?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> What....what are they? :|


They're literally big, juicy, balls of fat, commonly known as suet. You hang them next to bird feeders. Birds just gobble 'em up!


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

HardRock said:


>


:clap:lol


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Quick Update:

Me fat balls went down a treat with the birds. At 6.30am this morning there were two birds tucking in to me fat balls.

Almost every bird that has visited lately has gone home happy.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> Quick Update:
> 
> Me fat balls went down a treat with the birds. At 6.30am this morning there were two birds tucking in to me fat balls.
> 
> Almost every bird that has visited lately has gone home happy.


 :wife

You have some explaning to do mister! :b


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

tralala


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Dunno what i did wrong. But the birds arent nibbling as much. And those fat-balls are shrinking.

Where did i go wrong?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Too much innuendo!*


----------

